# Sub-level 4 and northern Europe



## Simon Curran (Jan 1, 2005)

A question specifically for DOC,

Dr. Chapel, are there any teachers you know of in northern Europe?
After reading some of your posts here, and having read an article in Black Belt magazine some time ago, I would have to say that I am intrigued.
Also, I have heard that you may be giving a seminar in London UK sometime this spring, is this correct?
Thank you for taking the time to reply.

Simon


----------



## Doc (Jan 1, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> A question specifically for DOC,
> 
> Dr. Chapel, are there any teachers you know of in northern Europe?


What teachers are you speaking of?


> After reading some of your posts here, and having read an article in Black Belt magazine some time ago, I would have to say that I am intrigued.


Me too. 


> Also, I have heard that you may be giving a seminar in London UK sometime this spring, is this correct?


Yes it is. Contact Kevin Mills of the BKU to stay up on dates, times, and locations. SPIRE0951@aol.com  My last trip was a success and was well received and students requested my return. Good people and lots of fun.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you very much sir, for your speedy reply,

Please excuse my lack of clarity in my first question, I actually meant do you know of any teachers of sub-level 4 concepts here, more specifically anyone with whom you have spent some time, training either alongside or instructing.
Thanks for the details regarding London, I will do my utmost to be there.
Again many thanks for your response
Simon


----------



## Doc (Jan 2, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Thank you very much sir, for your speedy reply,
> 
> Please excuse my lack of clarity in my first question, I actually meant do you know of any teachers of sub-level 4 concepts here, more specifically anyone with whom you have spent some time, training either alongside or instructing.
> Thanks for the details regarding London, I will do my utmost to be there.
> ...



Kevin Mills of the BKU is my only representative in Europe. Be aware there is no one learning or teaching SubLevel Four Kenpo who is not in my lineage despite what some may tell you.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 2, 2005)

OK,

once again thanks for the information and the advice, I should be moving to England some time in the near future (having applied to both the police force and the fire service) and I will be certain to look Mr Mills up.
It is because of the afore mentioned pending applications that my interest was peeked in your methodology, since the brute force and ignorance method isn't necessarily appropriate in either line of work.
Again many thanks sir.
Simon


----------



## Doc (Mar 18, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> OK,
> 
> once again thanks for the information and the advice, I should be moving to England some time in the near future (having applied to both the police force and the fire service) and I will be certain to look Mr Mills up.
> It is because of the afore mentioned pending applications that my interest was peeked in your methodology, since the brute force and ignorance method isn't necessarily appropriate in either line of work.
> ...


My pleasure.


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 31, 2005)

Just an update, sir, I am hoping to attend the seminar you are giving hosted by Mr Mills on May 1st (work allowing) and looking forward to it.:asian:


----------



## Doc (Mar 31, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Just an update, sir, I am hoping to attend the seminar you are giving hosted by Mr Mills on May 1st (work allowing) and looking forward to it.:asian:


Hopefully we will meet. I look forward to the opportunity.


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 31, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Hopefully we will meet. I look forward to the opportunity.


Thank you sir, so do I:asian:


----------



## SION (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Doc, Simon,


Looking forward to seeing you both this weekend.

Yes I have finaly registered, at last.

C


----------



## Doc (Apr 26, 2005)

SION said:
			
		

> Hi Doc, Simon,
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you both this weekend.
> ...


COOL - GROUP HUG.


----------



## kenposikh (Apr 26, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> COOL - GROUP HUG.



artyon:


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks guys, I am really looking forward to it (so is my brother)

Simon:asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 27, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, I am really looking forward to it (so is my brother)
> 
> Simon:asian:


Doc's on the plane in a couple hours to join all y'all. Seems in a ramped-up mood to boot, so get your heads on straight and get ready for some of the most enjoyable beatings of your life. He was in excellent form tonight; dropped a buddy of mine with a tap (by request..."show me")...more on that later. But you're in for a treat.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 27, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Doc's on the plane in a couple hours to join all y'all. Seems in a ramped-up mood to boot, so get your heads on straight and get ready for some of the most enjoyable beatings of your life. He was in excellent form tonight; dropped a buddy of mine with a tap (by request..."show me")...more on that later. But you're in for a treat.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dave


Good thing I booked a couple of extra days off from work to get over the weekend then...


----------



## kenposikh (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Simon,

it will be a pleasure to meet you and your brother.

I am a student of Mr Mills and believe you me he's beginning to sound just like his instructor in SL4 Doc. It is always a pleasure to meet Doc and I always remember the old addage, to hear is to doubt to see is to be deceived to feel is to believe. That's why I stand at the back and let everyone else volunteer


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi yourself Kenposikh, and thanks.

I'm not too sure whether I will get away with hiding at the back though, it seems people like to pick on me at seminars because I am quite big...
All good fun though.


----------



## kenposikh (Apr 27, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> people like to pick on me at seminars because I am quite big...
> All good fun though.




That makes two of us then  the names Amrik btw

See you then


----------



## SION (Apr 28, 2005)

Doc's on the plane in a couple hours to join all y'all. Seems in a ramped-up mood to boot, so get your heads on straight and get ready for some of the most enjoyable beatings of your life. He was in excellent form tonight; dropped a buddy of mine with a tap (by request..."show me")...more on that later. But you're in for a treat.

Regards,

DaveThanks for that Dave, just what I needed to know. Ramped up for another 6 hour session AHHHHHHH. My head will be striaght hopefully along with my feet!

Looking forward to seeing them both, I have a request for him as well, this time I am going to insure I get it on tape. Leaving in an hour to go pick them up, take care Dave see you soon.

Kevin


----------



## SION (Apr 28, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Hi yourself Kenposikh, and thanks.
> 
> I'm not too sure whether I will get away with hiding at the back though, it seems people like to pick on me at seminars because I am quite big...
> All good fun though.


Believe me Simon you will be putting yourself forward.

Doc Teaches in a simaler fasion to that of his late friend SGM Parker, when he turns on that serious side you sure pay attention and work to get it right. It can be a little intimidating at times, but so worth the effort.

Afew days off will do you good.

As for Amrik he is never at the back!

KJM


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 28, 2005)

SION said:
			
		

> Believe me Simon you will be putting yourself forward.
> 
> Doc Teaches in a simaler fasion to that of his late friend SGM Parker, when he turns on that serious side you sure pay attention and work to get it right. It can be a little intimidating at times, but so worth the effort.
> 
> ...


Thankyou Sir, I am looking forward to the challenge, both mental and physical.

Just a quick question if I may, has the venue been set now?
Thanks
Simon


----------



## kenposikh (Apr 28, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Thankyou Sir, I am looking forward to the challenge, both mental and physical.
> 
> Just a quick question if I may, has the venue been set now?
> Thanks
> Simon




Hello Simon,

sorry for jumping in, but yes the venue has been set if you visit www.bkku.com and check out the latest news you will see the update and a map to the venue with address.


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 28, 2005)

kenposikh said:
			
		

> Hello Simon,
> 
> sorry for jumping in, but yes the venue has been set if you visit www.bkku.com and check out the latest news you will see the update and a map to the venue with address.


Thank you Amrik,
(no apologies needed by the way. )
I will do that.
Take care.
Simon


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 28, 2005)

As your melon's un-ring, be sure to let us know (on this side of the pond) how it went and what happened.  

Regards,

Dave


----------



## kenposikh (Apr 28, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> As your melon's un-ring, be sure to let us know (on this side of the pond) how it went and what happened.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dave




Don't worry Dave I'm sure we'll have a few stories to tell.


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 29, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> As your melon's un-ring, be sure to let us know (on this side of the pond) how it went and what happened.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dave


I will surely do that (Once I regain the use of my arms...)


----------

